# NEW WEBSITE! advice me on your thoughts: www.chillquik.co.uk



## Chillquik (Oct 20, 2006)

My name is jack and I have just started a new website for photography, film and art. It's still always progressing and isn't finished as of yet. But check-out what I've done so far and provide me feed back,  thank you: www.chillquik.co.uk


----------



## Lol999 (Oct 21, 2006)

It's not working properly mate. I don't know how big you have your pages set but the index page goes off my screen and I use 1024x768 res. The black and white gallery doesn't work properly either, again it's off the screen and some of the images are unattainable. I like some of your pictures though!

Cheers, Lol


----------



## $naps! (Oct 22, 2006)

Yea, firefox views the pages quite broken .. I switched over to IE to see if that was it. I would fix that as more people use it now over IE. I also think the intro page is large. Its the funky java scripts that do not work in any non IE browsers. IE really sucks heh


----------



## Chillquik (Nov 19, 2006)

So much has changed! the intro page is smaller. new and better galleries are in place. the home page is better and so are all the other pages. Please revisit my site www.chillquik.co.uk to view the changes, and please sign my guestbook.


----------



## Alex_B (Jan 14, 2007)

$naps! said:


> Its the funky java scripts that do not work in any non IE browsers. IE really sucks heh



Well IE is not a proper browser, but a Microsoft marketing tool 

*IE *stands for *international evil* :lmao:


----------



## Alex_B (Jan 14, 2007)

Chillquik said:


> So much has changed! the intro page is smaller. new and better galleries are in place. the home page is better and so are all the other pages. Please revisit my site www.chillquik.co.uk to view the changes, and please sign my guestbook.



had a quick glance .. it seem to work better now.

but avoid links like 
album/slides/Familia EspaÃ±ola.html
for heavens sake!

this is what happens when you use non-ascii code in urls and filenames.
wouldn't even use blanks...


----------



## pmburden (Jan 19, 2007)

Something seems to have gone a bit awry on the links page


----------

